# Ladies have you read a book lately that you couldn't put down?



## dixie (Dec 6, 2010)

I recently read the "Other Boleyn Girl". It is not the type of book I would ever pick up, but a friend suggested it. I couldn't put it down and it is over 600 pages. Another one that is a small book is "Snow Flower and the Secret Fan". Another one I would not have ever picked up.

So, what have you read that you absolutely loved. I am always looking for a good book!!


----------



## Chrisky (Dec 6, 2010)

dixie said:


> I recently read the "Other Boleyn Girl". It is not the type of book I would ever pick up, but a friend suggested it. I couldn't put it down and it is over 600 pages. Another one that is a small book is "Snow Flower and the Secret Fan". Another one I would not have ever picked up.
> 
> So, what have you read that you absolutely loved. I am always looking for a good book!!



I just love to read historical fiction.  I've read some of Phillippa Gregory's other books.  Just recently 'The White Queen', and I'm about to start 'Red Queen'.  There is a series of books by Diana Gabaldon starting just before 1745 in Scotland.  The novels are centered around 2 characters, 20th century English nurse Claire and her 18th century husband, Jamie Fraser.  The novels involve time travel as well as historical fact.  Her books are quite long, but I thoroughly enjoyed them.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 6, 2010)

*Blatant Sex Discrimination ?  Sheesh.*




dixie said:


> I recently read the "Other Boleyn Girl". It is not the type of book I would ever pick up, but a friend suggested it. I couldn't put it down and it is over 600 pages. Another one that is a small book is "Snow Flower and the Secret Fan". Another one I would not have ever picked up.
> 
> So, what have you read that you absolutely loved. I am always looking for a good book!!


Haven't read the book, but the movie version of _The Other Boleyn Girl_ was pretty good. 

Meanwhile, I found the book version of _All The King's Men_ riveting when I read it recently.  (I was supposed to read that in college way back when I was young & irresponsible, but I am pretty sure I didn't read much if any of it back then.  That is, I would prefer to believe that I never read it when I was supposed to than to believe that I did read it & then forgot so much of it.  So it goes.)

That only goes to show that it's not just ladies who can get engrossed in good books.  Guys can also get hooked on books if you give'm a chance. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 6, 2010)

The Other Boleyn Girl is one of Philippa Gregory's best.  I've read a number of her other ones but the most recent ones weren't as good.  Her latest style is to jump around from one narrator to another with alot of whining but not much substance.  Can you tell I was disappointed?  LOL!

I also agree with the recommendation for the Diana Gabaldon Outlander series.  I fell in love with these characters.    Again, however, the most recent book was a disappointment.  Maybe a series can only go so far?  Still, read the first few and you'll be smitten!

I just finished Love Walked In by Marisa de Los Santos.  It's definitely a love story but not a conventional one.  It's also not as sappy as the title sounds.    The author was a poet before turning to fiction and I love her style.

Another of my recent favorites is the John Hart book, The Last Child.  It's the story of a missing girl and her young brother's search for her.  It was excellent.

Deb


----------



## Aussie girl (Dec 6, 2010)

Another vote for Diana Gabaldon and the Outlander series. I read them all in one go this summer. Drove my husband nuts, I pulled two all nighters. Now I am listening to them all over again on my ipod. Just love Jamie and Claire.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 6, 2010)

Diana Gabaldon and the Outlander series *+1*

This series has to be my favorite thing I've ever read!  Can't wait for the next book!

Dixie, I will forwarn you that this series is quite "romantic."


----------



## tashamen (Dec 6, 2010)

Chrisky said:


> I just love to read historical fiction.  I've read some of Phillippa Gregory's other books.  Just recently 'The White Queen', and I'm about to start 'Red Queen'.



I'm listening to the Red Queen on my commute this week - it's as good as her others!  Really great narrators too.


----------



## jlwquilter (Dec 6, 2010)

I read the Other Boyln Girl maybe 2 years ago - I enjoyed it too. Didn't see the movie though  .

I loved the first book  of the Outlander series and the 2nd book was good. I only got a few pages into the 3rd book before I was turned off. The author seemed to have lost the magic... at least for me. Too bad as I was really so happy to have found a new series to read.

On another book thread here someone recommended Octavia Butler. So I've read a bunch of hers. I enjoyed the two Parable books the best. They are NOT romance books in the least though - more of a coming of age story.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 6, 2010)

I could not get into "The Other Boyln Girl" at all and never finished it.  Maybe I'll have to give it another try.  Other than the last Harry Potter book (when it first came out), the only other book I can think of in the last few years I couldn't put down was Ken Follet's "Pillars of the Earth".


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 6, 2010)

jlwquilter said:


> On another book thread here someone recommended Octavia Butler. So I've read a bunch of hers. I enjoyed the two Parable books the best. They are NOT romance books in the least though - more of a coming of age story.



I can recommend Kindred where an African American woman time travels into the times of slavery to save her ancestors.  It's a wonderful story.  I also read her Xenogenesis series but that is pure science fiction - still good.

Deb


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 6, 2010)

Luanne said:


> I could not get into "The Other Boyln Girl" at all and never finished it.  Maybe I'll have to give it another try.  Other than the last Harry Potter book (when it first came out), the only other book I can think of in the last few years I couldn't put down was Dan Brown's "Pillers of the Earth".



I loved that book, too!


----------



## BevL (Dec 6, 2010)

Luanne said:


> I could not get into "The Other Boyln Girl" at all and never finished it.  Maybe I'll have to give it another try.  Other than the last Harry Potter book (when it first came out), the only other book I can think of in the last few years I couldn't put down was Dan Brown's "Pillers of the Earth".



I'm not trying to be obnoxious but would Pillers be a Ken Follett's book?  I googled the title and that's the author tha came up.

Just checking some of these out for our trip in January


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 6, 2010)

BevL said:


> I'm not trying to be obnoxious but would Pillers be a Ken Follett's book?  I googled the title and that's the author tha came up.
> 
> Just checking some of these out for our trip in January



It sure is!


----------



## mo1950 (Dec 6, 2010)

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson, deceased 2004, a mystery set in Sweden.  What a book!  Am now starting The Girl Who Played With Fire by the same author.  Will then go on to the last in the series, The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest.

Here are some of the best books I have read this year:

The Poisonwood Bible, by Barbara Kingsolver
The Glass Castle, by Jeannette Walls
Shanghai Girls, by Lisa See
Their Eyes Were Watching God, by Zora Neale Hurston
Follow The River, by James Alexander Thorn
Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet, by Jamie Ford
An Occurrence at Owl Creek Bridge (novella) by Ambrose Bierce
The Devil Knows How To Ride (about Wm. Quantrill) by Edward E. Leslie
Gone For Soldiers: A Novel of the Mexican War, by Jeff Shaara
To The Last Man: A Novel of the First World War, by Jeff Shaara
Co. Aytch: A Confederate Memoir of the Civil War, by Sam R. Watkins
White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke, by Paul Clayton

Happy reading!  Hope you find some good books to enjoy.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 6, 2010)

BevL said:


> I'm not trying to be obnoxious but would Pillers be a Ken Follett's book?  I googled the title and that's the author tha came up.
> 
> Just checking some of these out for our trip in January



No, you're not obnoxious, you're right.    I'll go back and correct my post.

And although I loved "Pillars of the Earth' I only "liked" the second book "World Without End".


----------



## Carol C (Dec 6, 2010)

"The Year of the Flood" by Margaret Atwood, even available in Large Print paperback...highly recommended to Sci-Fi/futurist fiction fans.


----------



## BevL (Dec 6, 2010)

mo1950 said:


> The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson, deceased 2004, a mystery set in Sweden.  What a book!  Am now starting The Girl Who Played With Fire by the same author.  Will then go on to the last in the series, The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest.



The Girl books are definitely on my to read list.  I have to go pick up my new Kindle at our friends' in The States and I can start loading it up.

I love mystery type books.


----------



## jlwquilter (Dec 6, 2010)

Carol C said:


> "The Year of the Flood" by Margaret Atwood, even available in Large Print paperback...highly recommended to Sci-Fi/futurist fiction fans.



Read that one too! Really liked it. I read her other books too (didn't like Tent but that's a series of very short works, not a novel). It's sorta like the Parable stories by O. Butler so you may want to give them a try.

BTW, I have Kindred sitting on my table ready to read.

I am definitely checking out some of the books listed here!


----------



## Chrisky (Dec 6, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Diana Gabaldon and the Outlander series *+1*
> 
> This series has to be my favorite thing I've ever read!  Can't wait for the next book!



Me too!!  I read on a site that this summer a musical called 'Outlander' based on the book was performed in Aberdeen.  There is some talk as well of a movie, or perhaps a series of them.


----------



## BevL (Dec 6, 2010)

Denise, when you say that the Outlander series is "romantic", did you mean ripping bodices, assorted heaving body parts type romantic? Or . . . 

Numerous pages of narrative of an "encounter" that has nothing to do with the plot irritates me.  I'm not particularly prudish, and it's bugged me for a long time, so I don't think it's because I'm old - Ha.  i just want to get on with the story.

So what did you mean by that comment?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 6, 2010)

There are some explicit encounters, that are very well integrated into the plot.  It's not pornographic (in my opinion) and it is definitely not just "spicey sex to liven up a book that's not very good."  The books have a compelling plot.  I just am not sure how conservative Dixe is, and so I was referring back to her original question.


----------



## BevL (Dec 6, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> There are some explicit encounters, that are very well integrated into the plot.  It's not pornographic (in my opinion) and it is definitely not just "spicey sex to liven up a book that's not very good."  The books have a compelling plot.  I just am not sure how conservative Dixe is, and so I was referring back to her original question.



Thanks for that added info.


----------



## Deb from NC (Dec 6, 2010)

Another vote here for the Millenium Trilogy (Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, etc.)
I couldn't put any of them down and hated it when I finished the last one, since I knew there would be no more from that wonderful author....  I just finished "The Brave " by Nicolas Evans
(author of The Horse Whisperer, etc.).  It was good, not great-I liked his last one  ("The Divide") better.  But they ARE hard to put down.  (Made the flight to Hawaii go quickly   )  For a good mystery I really enjoyed "The Scent of Rain and Lightening".


----------



## jlwquilter (Dec 6, 2010)

BevL said:


> Denise, when you say that the Outlander series is "romantic", did you mean ripping bodices, assorted heaving body parts type romantic? Or . . .
> 
> Numerous pages of narrative of an "encounter" that has nothing to do with the plot irritates me.  I'm not particularly prudish, and it's bugged me for a long time, so I don't think it's because I'm old - Ha.  i just want to get on with the story.
> 
> So what did you mean by that comment?



I feel the same way. If a scene is vital to the story, fine, but gratuitous sex and violence is not what I enjoy... whether read or watched.

I felt the first book was excellent and what was there needed to be there. The 2nd book had more in it that wasn't quite necessary and the little of the 3rd book was even more so but I admit that I read only the first few chapter before stopping. And I didn't stop because of the sex scenes. I stopped because I felt the characters, so wonderfully done previously, where being short changed. But hey, that's what I think and YMMV.


----------



## Gracey (Dec 6, 2010)

I am also reading the Outlander series on the 3rd book, problem is I am not getting my christmas decorating done!!  Finally forced to put down the book today and my tree is finally up.  Yeahhhh :whoopie:   As soon as I get off the computer am going to pack up a box of healthy snacks for my daughter to send off to college.  Finals coming up and thought I would surprise her with and Exam Cram package.


----------



## mo1950 (Dec 6, 2010)

I am not usually a mystery reader, but have been reading some of them lately.

A series of six very good, light mysteries available on Kindle for $2.99 each are the Nell Sweeney Mysteries (formerly known as The Gilded Age Mysteries), written by P. B. Ryan.  She formerly wrote romances under the name of Patricia Ryan - haven't read any of her romances.

Here is the order to read the series of 6:

1.  Still Life With Murder
2.  Murder in a Mill Town
3.  Death on Beacon Hill
4.  Murder on Black Friday
5.  Murder in the North End
6.  A Bucket of Ashes


----------



## bipak (Dec 6, 2010)

Am looking forward to picking up some of the recommendations noted in this thread.  I really enjoyed The Help by Kathryn Stockett.


----------



## stmartinfan (Dec 6, 2010)

Another vote for the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and the two following books.  A tip though, if you like the first one and decide to continue, plan to read the next two without a break between them.  The 3rd book picks up exactly where the 2nd one ends, and it would have been easier to follow the story if the events of the 2nd had been clearer in my mind.  (Of course, that could be a function of my aging memory)


----------



## BevL (Dec 6, 2010)

stmartinfan said:


> Another vote for the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and the two following books.  A tip though, if you like the first one and decide to continue, plan to read the next two without a break between them.  The 3rd book picks up exactly where the 2nd one ends, and it would have been easier to follow the story if the events of the 2nd had been clearer in my mind.  (Of course, that could be a function of my aging memory)



By the time I get through stuff I must and should read, I rarely have time for recreational reading unless I'm on holidays.  And I am one of those people that will just not put a book down.  So this series sounds perfect and I'll be starting them on the plane from Seattle to Tampa and going along from there.

It's one of the things I enjoy most about vacation.  And our travelling companions love to read as well, so the four of us are quite happy with our noses in books for portions of the day.  Of course this year we'll have three Kindles and one flipping pages!!


----------



## eakhat (Dec 6, 2010)

I, too, enjoyed The Help and the Steig Larsson series.  I enjoy books with strong women.  I heard that a 4th Larsson draft was written (it's actually the 5th book--he skipped the 4th), but there is a conflict between his family and the woman he lived with for many years.


----------



## akp (Dec 6, 2010)

*Here are a few.*

I'm reading Cutting for Stone right now.  Good book.  Not great, but very good.

In addition to the Millenium Triology, I read so many good books last year!  Several of my favorites were juvenile fiction books - The Hunger Games series and the Book Thief.  Boost was pretty good, too, as was The World As We Knew it.  I'm still a bit shocked that these are all considered juvenile fiction as they're all dark, post-apocalyptic books. 

The Passage was a good read.


----------



## suesam (Dec 6, 2010)

Recently read The Other Boleyn Girl and The Help.I too really liked  both. Just finished To Kill A Mockingbird. Embarrassed it took me this long to read it...but better late than never! It was an awesome book. 

Need to get a started on a new book.......


Sue


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 6, 2010)

Sue,

Just told hubby this past weekend that I want to read To Kill a Mockingbird, so don't feel alone.  I plan to do it over Christmas break.  Heck, I finally saw 'Casablanca' all the way through for the first time this weekend!  I've seen bits and pieces over the years, but never sat through the whole thing before.  

+ one for The Help ; finished it recently and thought it was a good read.


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 7, 2010)

The Book Thief by Markus Zusak.  I'm embarrassed to say that it's a "Young Adult" book ... my brother is a high school English teacher and he had to read it this summer as his school was thinking about adding it to their curriculum.  He was having trouble starting it -- I couldn't put it down, so maybe it's a "girl book" (sorry Alan!).  I told my brother to vote "a definite yes" on the "add to curriculum" vote.


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 7, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> The Book Thief by Markus Zusak.  I'm embarrassed to say that it's a "Young Adult" book ... my brother is a high school English teacher and he had to read it this summer as his school was thinking about adding it to their curriculum.  He was having trouble starting it -- I couldn't put it down, so maybe it's a "girl book" (sorry Alan!).  I told my brother to vote "a definite yes" on the "add to curriculum" vote.



Funny you should post this.  My daughter teaches high school reading in Chicago and did add it to her curriculum this past year.  We both loved it.  I enjoy many young adult novels.  The Hunger Games series that another poster mentioned was wonderful.

And as to "The Girl" Millenium series, I agree with everyone's comments.  I had to read the second and third one in succession to not loose the story line.  It's a shame that Lisbet's exploits were cut short.  I've been wanting to know more about her twin.  

Deb


----------



## jlwquilter (Dec 7, 2010)

Probably about a decade ago I decided to spend my summer reading classsics that I hadn't had to read in High school. I was (am) an avid reader but some how I missed getting that exposure in school. The 3 Musketeers, Don Quiote, etc. It's never to late to read a masterpiece!


----------



## dixie (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you all for all your suggestions!! I am going to read the Outlander series next. 

Keep them coming too!!


----------



## dixie (Dec 8, 2010)

Another good one is Redemning Love by Francine Rivers. It takes a little while to get into it, but it is very good.


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 8, 2010)

Im reading "The Help" right now.  Its a little slow sometimes but pretty good. 

 If I cant put down a book during vacation, I count that as a great book.  
"Saving CeeCee Honeycutt"  was such a book. I went to the library and they didnt have the book I wanted so I picked this one up.  Sure glad I did.  Probably only good for women.  I was laughing on the plane; got up in the middle of the night to read.  If you have ever been to Savanah GA then it will come alive for you.  

For everyone Im reading the Jack Reicher books by Lee Childs.  He is a modern day John Wayne.  Great books and I like the author's style.


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 8, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Haven't read the book, but the movie version of _The Other Boleyn Girl_ was pretty good.
> 
> That only goes to show that it's not just ladies who can get engrossed in good books.  Guys can also get hooked on books if you give'm a chance.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



My Jeff reads more than anyone I know. Reading is his passion.  He is also retired.  He raves about the "Girl" books and he even read the Sookie books.  He loves anything by Stephen King and says the Patterson books are a one day read.   His favorites right now are the Jack Reicher books by Lee Childs.  He just finished the last one that just came out.


----------



## dixie (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok, I am almost finished with Pillars of the Earth and then will start World without End, the sequel. I did something I have never done before. We went out of town for the weekend and I drive half of the time. So, I listened to the audio book while I was driving and then switched over to the book the rest of the time. the library had both.

Let's keep this thread going!! I like all the suggestions!!


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 5, 2011)

I just finished "I'd Know You Anywhere" by Laura Lippman.  It's about a woman who was kidnapped as a young teenager.  The man who kidnapped her is now on death row for killing 2 other girls.  He's now contacted the one he let live.  I found it very interesting.

The author got the idea for the story about a similar situation from years ago.


----------



## sun&fun (Jan 5, 2011)

Recent reads I would recommend:

Major Pettigrew's Last Stand by Helen Simonson
The Room by Emma Donoghue
600 Hours of Edward by Craig Lancaster


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 5, 2011)

falmouth3 said:


> I just finished "I'd Know You Anywhere" by Laura Lippman. It's about a woman who was kidnapped as a young teenager. The man who kidnapped her is now on death row for killing 2 other girls. He's now contacted the one he let live. I found it very interesting.
> 
> The author got the idea for the story about a similar situation from years ago.


 
Laura Lippmann is a very good writer. To the Power of Three and Every Secret Thing were excellent, i liked them better than I'd Know you Anywhere much more powerful.    Her Tess managhan mystery series is good too.   

someone mentioned Occurence at Owl Creek Bridge,  I taught that for years.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 5, 2011)

rapmarks said:


> Laura Lippmann is a very good writer. To the Power of Three and Every Secret Thing were excellent, i liked them better than I'd Know you Anywhere much more powerful.    Her Tess managhan mystery series is good too.



I think I've read all of Laura's books.  I enjoy her stories - especially Tess.


----------



## Moosie (Jan 5, 2011)

Right now I'm into Stuart Woods.  Finishing up the Stone Barrington series book #18.  Just found out #19 came out this month with #20 due out in April.


----------



## Noni (Jan 5, 2011)

stmartinfan said:


> Another vote for the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and the two following books.  A tip though, if you like the first one and decide to continue, plan to read the next two without a break between them.  The 3rd book picks up exactly where the 2nd one ends, and it would have been easier to follow the story if the events of the 2nd had been clearer in my mind.  (Of course, that could be a function of my aging memory)



I did the same.  I had read the first one, and then later the second.  When the last one released, I bought all three for my Kindle.  I reread the first and second ones and thoroughly enjoyed the third one.

Joan


----------



## cindi (Jan 5, 2011)

falmouth3 said:


> I just finished "I'd Know You Anywhere" by Laura Lippman.  It's about a woman who was kidnapped as a young teenager.  The man who kidnapped her is now on death row for killing 2 other girls.  He's now contacted the one he let live.  I found it very interesting.
> 
> The author got the idea for the story about a similar situation from years ago.



I already have this one on my kindle for our upcoming trip.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 5, 2011)

Moosie said:


> Right now I'm into Stuart Woods.  Finishing up the Stone Barrington series book #18.  Just found out #19 came out this month with #20 due out in April.



I'm also a big fan of SW--read most of his.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 5, 2011)

falmouth3 said:


> I just finished "I'd Know You Anywhere" by Laura Lippman.  It's about a woman who was kidnapped as a young teenager.  The man who kidnapped her is now on death row for killing 2 other girls.  He's now contacted the one he let live.  I found it very interesting.
> 
> The author got the idea for the story about a similar situation from years ago.



There was a TV movie with the same title and storyline. Did you see that?


----------



## andrea t (Jan 5, 2011)

Right now  I'm reading Ken Follets new book "Fall of Giants"  I believe it will be part of a trilogy.  He also wrote "Lie Down with Lions" which I loved.


----------



## sushitex (Jan 6, 2011)

*I've just started using my e-reader...*

and I downloaded a few free books from Barnes & Noble. Currently, I'm reading Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen. Funny - I've seen several different versions of it (including the memorable miniseries with Colin Firth on the small screen, as well as the Bollywood version ("Bride and Prejudice") but I never actually read the novel.

The book is as good as the movies. Next, I'll probably read Sense and Sensibility and then download (and read) Persuasion. I've seen more than one version of each on tv (including Masterpiece Theatre versions) and can't wait to read the books.

I'm finally doing this to no longer bring shame to my 25-year-old daughter, who is an English teacher (yes, she teaches literature) as well as an ardent Austen-ite.


----------



## laura1957 (Jan 6, 2011)

sushitex said:


> and I downloaded a few free books from Barnes & Noble. Currently, I'm reading Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen. Funny - I've seen several different versions of it (including the memorable miniseries with Colin Firth on the small screen, as well as the Bollywood version ("Bride and Prejudice") but I never actually read the novel.
> 
> The book is as good as the movies. Next, I'll probably read Sense and Sensibility and then download (and read) Persuasion. I've seen more than one version of each on tv (including Masterpiece Theatre versions) and can't wait to read the books.
> 
> I'm finally doing this to no longer bring shame to my 25-year-old daughter, who is an English teacher (yes, she teaches literature) as well as an ardent Austen-ite.




My 30 year old niece, also an English/lit teacher is the reason I finally broke down and bought a Kindle  Everytime I spoke to her she raved about it.   I have read many of the classics free since then and cant thank her enough!!


----------



## jkkee (Jan 6, 2011)

I loved the Steig Larsson Millenium series.  I'm so sad there isn't going to be another one.
These are lighter reads, but some others I've really liked are Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum novels.  They make me laugh.  Out loud.  on airplanes.  people stare.  
I also like Sue Grafton's Alphabet series (Kinsey Milhone).


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 6, 2011)

When I first got the Kindle- even before it was delivered- I loaded some classics and flew through a couple of Jack Londons and other swash-buckling high sea adventures. The Millennium series was next. I'm near the 'tipping point' (when I can't sleep or put down) John Grisham's 'The Confession'. Waiting in the wings is 'Cleopatra' and a couple of freebies from www.cheapreads.com . Next week's Hawaii trip MAY well involve some serious lounge-chair at the beach time.

Jim Ricks


----------



## myoakley (Jan 6, 2011)

If you want to read really good literature and don't mind a challenge, I recommend the Russian novels:  "Crime and Punishment" and "The Brothers Karamazov" by Dostoyevsky as well as "War and Peace" and "Anna Karenina" by Tolstoy.  These are not easy books to read, but the characters will remain with you for a lifetime.


----------



## BevL (Jan 6, 2011)

jkkee said:


> I loved the Steig Larsson Millenium series.  I'm so sad there isn't going to be another one.



I've read that there is actually a fourth manuscript and that it may be finished off by someone else.  Who knows?


----------



## Texasbelle (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, the James Patterson books are a fast read.  We like the Alex Cross series best.  I also read the murder club books.  Frederick Forsyth [not sure of the spelling] writes terrific spy type novels that seem to ring true in the background information.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 6, 2011)

James patterson's last two books have been way better than many, many of his other books.  he actually has a complex plot, complex and compound sentences, and he wrote the ladt Cross one ALONE.  
And Sue Grafton's last two books were super.  All her books were good, but even people that don't read mysteries would enjoy those last two.


----------



## dixie (Feb 1, 2011)

*Thought I would make a list of the books that were suggested!!*

The Poisonwood Bible, by Barbara Kingsolver
The Glass Castle, by Jeannette Walls
Shanghai Girls, by Lisa See
Their Eyes Were Watching God, by Zora Neale Hurston
Follow The River, by James Alexander Thorn
Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet, by Jamie Ford
An Occurrence at Owl Creek Bridge (novella) by Ambrose Bierce
The Devil Knows How To Ride (about Wm. Quantrill) by Edward E. Leslie
Gone For Soldiers: A Novel of the Mexican War, by Jeff Shaara
To The Last Man: A Novel of the First World War, by Jeff Shaara
Co. Aytch: A Confederate Memoir of the Civil War, by Sam R. Watkins
White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke, by Paul Clayton 
The Help by Kathryn Stockett
Thief by Markus Zusak
Hunger Games series
Saving CeeCee Honeycutt
Major Pettigrew's Last Stand by Helen Simonson
The Room by Emma Donoghue
600 Hours of Edward by Craig Lancaster
Laura Lippmann is a very good writer. To the Power of Three and Every Secret Thing

I'd Know You Anywhere" by Laura Lippman
Stuart Woods book series
Sue Grafton's last two books were super
Kite Runner
Beach Music by Pat Conroy
The Other Boleyn Girl
Snow Flower and the Secret Fan


----------



## Ginny (Feb 1, 2011)

I've just read "Mennonite in a Little Black Dress" by Rhoda Janzen and I laughed out loud so many times.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 1, 2011)

I just finished "A Thousand Splendid Suns" by Khaled Hosseini, the author of "The Kite Runner".


----------



## PalmettoMom (Feb 2, 2011)

I love the Elm Creek Quilt novels by Jennifer Chiaverini.  Some of them are contemporary fiction, and some are historical fiction.  I also enjoyed Angry Housewives Eating Bon Bons, Midwives, and Memoirs of a Geisha.  I am currently reading the _Left Behind_ series, There are twelve of them, and I'm on number six.  If I need a suspense/mystery fix, I read Mary Higgins Clark.


----------



## cindi (Feb 2, 2011)

Chrisky said:


> I just love to read historical fiction.  I've read some of Phillippa Gregory's other books.  Just recently 'The White Queen', and I'm about to start 'Red Queen'.  There is a series of books by Diana Gabaldon starting just before 1745 in Scotland.  The novels are centered around 2 characters, 20th century English nurse Claire and her 18th century husband, Jamie Fraser.  The novels involve time travel as well as historical fact.  Her books are quite long, but I thoroughly enjoyed them.



Because of this thread I had started reading the Outlander novel.  I am now 80% done with it. I can't put it down!

This darn book better have a happy ending.


----------



## dixie (Feb 2, 2011)

Well let me know what you think of the Outlander! I actually got it from the library because my SIL raved over it. I read some of it and finally gave up. I just couldn't get into it. Did anyone else feel this way?


----------



## shorts (Feb 3, 2011)

dixie said:


> Well let me know what you think of the Outlander! I actually got it from the library because my SIL raved over it. I read some of it and finally gave up. I just couldn't get into it. Did anyone else feel this way?



The Outlander is my favorite series! I've read the 1st 4 of the 7 books and getting ready to start the series over on my 2 week trip to Cayman coming up, hoping to get all 7 books finished. They are long though. Thank goodness for my kindle  .

There have been a lot of people say they had a hard time getting into the 1st book. The story really picks up after Claire crosses over into the stones. Stick with it and see if it doesn't get better for you after that.  I just can't put them down.


----------



## laura1957 (Feb 3, 2011)

dixie said:


> Well let me know what you think of the Outlander! I actually got it from the library because my SIL raved over it. I read some of it and finally gave up. I just couldn't get into it. Did anyone else feel this way?



YES!!!   I thought I was the only one   My sister loved it and told me how much I would like it.  Everyone raves about it, and I thought (the little bit I could actually get through) it was terribly uninteresting.  I read a lot, and will read almost any kind of book - I cant think of any other that I could not finish.  I just figure I will try try again sometime, maybe I was missing something?!?


----------



## Texasbelle (Feb 3, 2011)

Wintergarden by Kristin Hannah kept me reading.  I liked the story within a story.  Picked up a paperback of James Patterson's Midnight Club.  It was written before his Alex Cross novels, but we had not read it.  We have book exchanges through the YMCA, community center and exercise group so some older books surface from time to time.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 3, 2011)

I also ordered Outlander for my Kindle because of this thread.  LOVED IT :whoopie:   Now I have ordered Dragonfly in Amber and am getting ready to start it.   Tug is such a great source of advice on so many things !!
Deb


----------



## KarenLK (Feb 3, 2011)

Thief is actually The Book Thief. One of my favorites.


----------



## dixie (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok, I thought I would see what everyone is reading now!??

I just finished Water for Elephants, Unbroken, and now I am reading Best Friends (picked it up at a resale shop).

I love to read and I am always looking for new suggestions!


----------



## vkrn (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm reading Swamplandia! It is fun to read and an interesting story.

One of the best books I LOVED was The Secret Life of Bees by Sue Monk Kidd


----------



## SallyMagoo (Apr 3, 2011)

It's not necessarily a light or easy read - but "Little Bee" by Chris Cleave is a powerful story.  I couldn't put it down.  

Sally


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Apr 4, 2011)

Started a book Friday after going to the library to get it. Finished it last night.  The Help....It was the book chosen for a new book club that I joined.  This book is NOT one that I would have picked.  It was EXCELLENT...


----------



## dixie (Apr 4, 2011)

I recently read "the Help" too. It was a great book!


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 4, 2011)

Just finished reading for the second time (first time was a few years ago) The Five People you meet in Heaven.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 4, 2011)

I just got back from two weeks on the beach at Anna Maria Island, Florida and did a lot of reading -

Water For Elephants, Sara Gruen - very good, I'm looking forward to seeing the movie;
two in the Jennifer Chiaverini "Elm Creek Quilters" series - I love these and am trying to mix them in order with other books;
Sarah's Key, Tatiana de Rosnay - excellent;
The Cookbook Collector, Allegra Goodman - very good;
Galway Bay, Mary Pat Kelly - very good irish/american historical fiction;
The Art of Racing in the Rain, Garth Stein - very good, told from the dawg's view;
The Thorn, Beverly Lewis - first in "The Rose Trilogy" series from this author who's written many Amish fictions, good fast-paced stories.

I also re-read Jane Austen's Persuasion, and tried to slog my way through Mary Johnston's To Have and To Hold but it was b.o.r.i.n.g.

Now I'm making my way through Gregory Maguire's Wicked because my daughter and I are going to see it on Broadway next month but it's a bit odd.  Has anyone else seen the play - does it follow the book?


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 4, 2011)

For pure escapism I love Robyn Carr's Virgin River series. They are compelling romances, and the whole series of books ties back to the beginning four.  You feel like you are visiting with "old friends" when you read them.

They are on Kindle, and the first four are a bundle under $10.

Fern


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 4, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Now I'm making my way through Gregory Maguire's Wicked because my daughter and I are going to see it on Broadway next month but it's a bit odd.  Has anyone else seen the play - does it follow the book?



I hated the book.  I loved the musical.  I saw the show first and decided to try the book.  The book is alot more dark, boring and unhappy.  The show is fun and upbeat.

I also really enjoyed Water for Elephants but I gotta tell ya that the previews for the movie don't look like it will follow the book too closely.

Deb


----------



## Luanne (Apr 4, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Now I'm making my way through Gregory Maguire's Wicked because my daughter and I are going to see it on Broadway next month but it's a bit odd.  Has anyone else seen the play - does it follow the book?



I won't say I hated the book, but it certainly was more dark than the play.  The play followed the book somewhat.  And while I enjoyed the musical, for some reason it's not one that I'm dying to see again.


----------



## sstamm (Apr 4, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Now I'm making my way through Gregory Maguire's Wicked because my daughter and I are going to see it on Broadway next month but it's a bit odd.  Has anyone else seen the play - does it follow the book?



My daughters (18 and 20) and I saw Wicked on Broadway in December and it was absolutely fabulous!  My 18 yr-old daughter, who loves to read and is an open-minded reader, tried to read the book.  She said it was very, very strange, and difficult to read.  She didn't end up finishing the book, (unusual for her) but said that the part she did read had little relation to the play.


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 4, 2011)

If you read spy-type books and haven't read Daniel Silva, you are missing a treat.  He has a series involving Gabriel Allon, Israel's top agent, and the series is outstanding.  http://www.danielsilvabooks.com/content/more_allon.asp

There are three earlier books that don't involve Gabriel, and they, too, have great characters.  I'd be happy to see more of them.

Daniel Silva has a new Gabriel Allon book coming out in July.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Apr 5, 2011)

I read Wicked for a book club...It was an odd book about the Green Witch.  It was not one of my favorites.  But others in the book club younger then I am loved it.


----------



## icydog (Apr 5, 2011)

I finished "The Help" and "Cutting for Stone" and loved them both. I am reading the new Ken Follett book now. It is called "Fall of Giants"  I love it but it is a commitment of close to 1,000 pages. I'm almost done though..


----------



## skulipeg (Apr 5, 2011)

Another vote for the Outlander series and the Millenium series.  Both are excellent.

My favorite book of all times is "The Power of One" by Bryce Courtenay.


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 6, 2011)

The Help
Chinese Cinderella

And if you haven't read Memoirs of a Geisha and Sunflower adn the Secret Fan  you are missing out!


----------



## stmartinfan (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd second the vote for these:
Major Pettigrew's Last Stand, Sarah's Key, The Help, Hotel on the Corner of Bitter & Sweet and Shanghai Girls.

A couple of other books my book club especially enjoyed discussing:
Olive Kitteridge, The Fiction Class and Bel Canto (We like all of Ann Patchett's fiction.)

For mystery/detective fans, here are a couple of authors with an unusual twist: 

Jacqueline Winespear, who writes about Maisie Dobbs a female detective in England in the period between WW I & II.  Lots of historical information about the effects of WW I, the social changes as people moved from being servants to the working class, etc.  

Donna Leon, an American who lives in Venice and writes about a local police detective.  Wonderful Venice settings and a perspective on the crime/corruption issues in Italy.  Her 11th (or maybe 12th?) book was just released.

Alan Bradley - The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie.  His entertaining heroine is a precocious young girl in England.  I didn't like his second book as well.

Questions:
I saw Cleopatra was on someone's list to read. Anyone read it?

How about Camille Lackberg?  She's a Swedish mystery author who is supposedly more popular there than Steig Larson's trilogy.  The Ice Princess is one of her books.

Too many books...too little time!


----------



## cadreamer (Apr 7, 2011)

DebBrown said:


> I also really enjoyed Water for Elephants but I gotta tell ya that the previews for the movie don't look like it will follow the book too closely.Deb



I'm also reading Water for Elephants...thanks for the heads up about the film. don't think I will bother to see it. If you really love a book, the movie rarely does it justice. The excepion is the Harry Potter movies. I loved the books and the movies equally. 

I'll add my endorsement to the Millenium trilogy, couldn't put them down. Also recommend anything by Lisa See. 

Can't wait to get a Kindle!


----------



## cadreamer (Apr 7, 2011)

Zac495 said:


> The Help
> Chinese Cinderella
> 
> And if you haven't read Memoirs of a Geisha and Sunflower adn the Secret Fan  you are missing out!



We have something in common. 
I read anything and everything that takes place in China. Authors: Lisa See; Amy Tan; Wayson Choy; Jan Wong; Leslie Glass; David Rottenberg. 
My 12 year old daughter has the Autumn Jade mysteries. Have you heard of them?


----------



## jlwquilter (May 15, 2011)

Carol C said:


> "The Year of the Flood" by Margaret Atwood, even available in Large Print paperback...highly recommended to Sci-Fi/futurist fiction fans.



Her other books in that series were good too.


----------



## jlwquilter (May 15, 2011)

akp said:


> I'm reading Cutting for Stone right now.  Good book.  Not great, but very good.
> 
> In addition to the Millenium Triology, I read so many good books last year!  Several of my favorites were juvenile fiction books - The Hunger Games series and the Book Thief.  Boost was pretty good, too, as was The World As We Knew it.  I'm still a bit shocked that these are all considered juvenile fiction as they're all dark, post-apocalyptic books.
> 
> The Passage was a good read.



I read the Hunger Game series (due to being on this thread) and really enjoyed them. Also read The Help (which I found to be good) and The Book Thief (was ok but didn't grab me like other books). Oh, and read Their Eyes Were Watching God (probably my least favorite so far).

Now I am cruising here looking for more titles to check out!


----------



## jlwquilter (May 15, 2011)

jkkee said:


> I loved the Steig Larsson Millenium series.  I'm so sad there isn't going to be another one.
> These are lighter reads, but some others I've really liked are Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum novels.  They make me laugh.  Out loud.  on airplanes.  people stare.
> I also like Sue Grafton's Alphabet series (Kinsey Milhone).



The Stephanie Plum books also made me laugh out load. But now, so many books into the series, they seem to be getting repetitious... no real character development/growth. Kind of like watching a zillion I Love Lucy shows - funny but the same type of situations and responses over and over and over...

Also enjoy the Kinsey Milhone series... I may be a book or two behind on them - gotta catch up!


----------



## Luanne (May 15, 2011)

Just stocked up for an upcoming trip.

Bought:

The Help
The first three of the Outlander series
Something (that's not the title, just can't remember which one I got) by Laura Lippman


----------



## Luanne (May 15, 2011)

jlwquilter said:


> The Stephanie Plum books also made me laugh out load. But now, so many books into the series, they seem to be getting repetitious... no real character development/growth. Kind of like watching a zillion I Love Lucy shows - funny but the same type of situations and responses over and over and over...


I agree.  I find I'm starting to get really irritated by some of the characters.  But I still love Grandma.  



> Also enjoy the Kinsey Milhone series... I may be a book or two behind on them - gotta catch up!


Yep, enjoy these too.

Another author I really like is Elizabeth George.


----------



## Laurie (May 15, 2011)

stmartinfan said:


> ...and Bel Canto (We like all of Ann Patchett's fiction.)


I especially loved The Magician's Assistant.



stmartinfan said:


> Questions:
> I saw Cleopatra was on someone's list to read. Anyone read it?


Not sure which book this refers to, but many years ago I read The Memoirs of Cleopatra by Margaret George, and really loved it. It's what first got me interested in Roman history and world history, for that matter - and in historical fiction as a genre.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 16, 2011)

I am in book 4 of the Outlander series. I am reading slower than normal for me because I can only read them on the weekends. I have lost several entire nights of sleep because of these books!

Loved The Other Boleyn Girl - I read it after Outlander. Then I spent quite a bit of time on the internet researching the history that occured during the lapse in time between the two books.

Also, read Elegance of a Hedgehog ... which was _interesting_. Instead of being historical fiction, it was philosophical fiction. It starts out as a fictional account of existentialism. It has a dark appeal to me.

elaine


----------



## DeniseM (May 16, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I am in book 4 of the Outlander series. I am reading slower than normal for me because I can only read them on the weekends. I have lost several entire nights of sleep because of these books!



I know exactly what you mean...I could not put these books down and I can't wait for the next one!!!!!

BTW - I saw Water for Elephants today and I thought it was quite true to the book.  Of course a movie can't include everything that a book can, but I thought it was very close to the plot and feel of the book.  I've actually ridden on the train in the movie - it's the historic train from Carson City to Virginia City, Nevada - I believe some of the scenes were shot in Virginia City, too.  http://www.visitcarsoncity.com/history/vt_railroad.php  If you ever get a chance, the train trip is a lot of fun.


----------



## phoward336 (May 16, 2011)

Some great suggestions!  Here are a few I've recently read and enjoyed that I didn't see mentioned:

Honolulu by Alan Brenner
The 13th Tale by Diane Setterfield

I also enjoyed Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet (mentioned previously) and am about to start The Cookbook Collector.


----------



## luv2vacation (May 16, 2011)

PalmettoMom said:


> I love the Elm Creek Quilt novels by Jennifer Chiaverini.  Some of them are contemporary fiction, and some are historical fiction.  I also enjoyed Angry Housewives Eating Bon Bons, Midwives, and Memoirs of a Geisha.  I am currently reading the _Left Behind_ series, There are twelve of them, and I'm on number six.  If I need a suspense/mystery fix, I read Mary Higgins Clark.




Just finished _Midwives_ - LOVED it.  Also loved _Memoirs of a Geisha_ & _Angry Housewives Eating Bon Bons_ when I read them years ago!

LOVE this thread!  I have _The Other Boleyn Girl_ upstairs on my book shelf (borrowed it from my daughter).  Because of this thread, I will start reading it tonight!

Then, as soon as I finish that, I plan to start the _Outlander_ series.


----------



## luv2vacation (May 16, 2011)

DebBrown said:


> I enjoy many young adult novels.  The Hunger Games series that another poster mentioned was wonderful.
> Deb



I also really enjoy the teen/tween novels.  There are some great stories there!  Also, they are usually shorter so that I can read them easily in a day or two.

Some of my favorites:
_The Giver_
_Walk Two Moons_
_Bridge to Teribithia_
_Stormbreaker_ and the rest of the _Alex Rider_ series
_Holes_
the _Inkheart_ trilogy
_The Chronicles of Narnia_ - the whole series
_The Thief Lord_
_The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants_

There are more - these are just off the top of my head.


----------



## luv2vacation (May 16, 2011)

If you haven't read _The Lovely Bones_ & _My Sister's Keeper_, they were great, too.


----------



## kpitch (May 16, 2011)

If you like light English mysteries, Alan Bradley has a series of 3 books about a 13 year old detective, Flavia DeLuce.  I thoroughly enjoyed each of them.  They are:

The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie
The Weed that Strings the Hangman's Bag
A Red Herring without Mustard

I hope he writes more.

Kathy


----------



## Noni (May 17, 2011)

The Fifth Witness by Michael Connerly.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 17, 2011)

Noni said:


> The Fifth Witness by Michael Connerly.



I love Michael Connely - the Concrete Blonde and The Poet are two of my all time favorite mysteries. I really like the Harry Bosch books better than his other characters (like Chasing the Dime) so far I have really liked everything that I have read of his - just some more than others. 

I had the Fifth Witness on pre-order and it hasn't shown up yet --- how long have you had yours?

elaine


----------



## Noni (May 17, 2011)

I got in sometime in April.  I kept checking my Kindle and it finally appeared.  I'm almost through with it.  It's really good.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 18, 2011)

Noni said:


> I got in sometime in April.  I kept checking my Kindle and it finally appeared.  I'm almost through with it.  It's really good.



I have a little trouble downloading to my i-pod sometimes. I bet it is hung up.

elaine


----------



## jlwquilter (May 18, 2011)

Noni said:


> The Fifth Witness by Michael Connerly.



Oooh good! I like him as an author too. Isn't it Connelly though?

And of course the movie the Lincoln Lawyer just came out, which is a book of his.


----------



## Noni (May 18, 2011)

You are correct in the spelling.  It was late at night when I posted and I was wanting to get back to my book.  I didn't check it for accuracy.  I try to read all of his books.  I'm on the last 20% now.  I reread the Lincoln Lawyer before starting this one.

Joan


----------



## debraxh (May 19, 2011)

Night road by Kristin Hannah.  Tearjerker, but I couldn't stop reading it.

A turn in the road by Debbie Macomber.  Great read.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 23, 2011)

I just finished reading "Rainwater" by Sandra Brown. It is not a mystery. It is a very atmospheric story set in the dust bowl years. Alternately heart-warming and horrifying, it is an emotional roller coaster. I highly recommend it.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 2, 2011)

Just finished Hell's Corner by David Baldacci - it is one of the Camel Club mysteries. I have really enjoyed some of these, this one more than most. It had more intrigue rather than mystery to it. 

I am half-way through An American Wife. It is compelling. It is well-written so that it is easy to escape right into the book. I stayed up until 2 am reading it last night. And the reason that i am reading it is to NOT read the outlander series which has kept me up way too many nights. 

elaine


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 2, 2011)

Bought the first "Outlander" book based on recommendations here- haven't been able to get into it and just wanted to ask- will it pick up?  Is it a slow starter and then I'll love it?  So far I find myself nodding off every time I pick it up because there isn't much happening (they've gone to Scotland and are doing genealogy research).  Should I keep trying?

tlwmkw


----------



## itchyfeet (Jun 2, 2011)

so much pretty by Cara Hoffman--about a "big city" reporter who relocates to a small town to get her "big story".  She gets her story when a young woman disappears.  This is not a run of the mill mystery.  It has great character development and is almost impressionistic.  Some may not agree with the message, but it is profound.


----------



## BevL (Jun 2, 2011)

tlwmkw said:


> Bought the first "Outlander" book based on recommendations here- haven't been able to get into it and just wanted to ask- will it pick up?  Is it a slow starter and then I'll love it?  So far I find myself nodding off every time I pick it up because there isn't much happening (they've gone to Scotland and are doing genealogy research).  Should I keep trying?
> 
> tlwmkw




Oh, yes, for sure.  I've read the first two and am forcing myself to finish the last of "The Girl" books before I start the third one because like Elaine, I spend far too much time reading when I get into them.  Saving it for our week off in August.

Definitely you haven't really gotten into the book at all and yeah, it seems a little doggy at first.  It's kind of a long preamble into the "action" yet to come.  Try to stick with it.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 3, 2011)

tlwmkw said:


> Bought the first "Outlander" book based on recommendations here- haven't been able to get into it and just wanted to ask- will it pick up?  Is it a slow starter and then I'll love it?  So far I find myself nodding off every time I pick it up because there isn't much happening (they've gone to Scotland and are doing genealogy research).  Should I keep trying?
> 
> tlwmkw



Are you reading "Dragonfly in Amber?" If you are, you have started with the second book. I almost did the same thing because DIA is listed first if you search "Outlander in Order" on Amazon. The first book is called Outlander. It is excellent. It took me about 50 pages to really get into it ... and now I am wasting my life away in Outlanderville.

elaine


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 3, 2011)

If not mentioned before, I just read Knitting by Anne Bartlett. Really good story and excellent character development.
Liz


----------



## Aussie girl (Jun 3, 2011)

tlwmkw,

Keep reading, like you, I almost didn't continue reading the first book and then........ I was hooked, but beware....you won't get anything done for days. I love these books. My husband is now reading them and is on book four, he is really enjoying them. It's so nice to have someone to discuss them with. I'm now listening to them on my ipod and they are fantastic.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 3, 2011)

OK,

So last night I was feeling refreshed and ready so I sat down and continued on with Outlander, and now it's really picked up and is starting to suck me in.  After getting the above responses I figured I'd try again and now I'm glad I did.  It didn't take long for the action to start.  To others out there who consider this book remember that it'll pick up once you get past the first section.

Thanks to everyone who replied!

tlwmkw


----------



## donnaval (Jun 3, 2011)

I have to cast a vote for the Jack Reacher novels by Lee Child.  I can't put them down.  I just finished "Worth Dying For" and it kept me up all night.

For historical fiction fans, if you can get your hands on some of the old Norah Lofts novels, they are just great! I believe they are all out of print but are fairly easy to find used.  I especially loved "The Town House" trilogy which follows a family from when the main male character escaped serfdom up to hundreds of years later.  She did books on Ann Boleyn - one a straight non-fiction history, as well as a novel.  Her books are very well grounded in history.  

I think Jodi Piccoult is an amazing writer but her books just leave me down and depressed so I've stopped reading her.

John Dunning has an interesting series of books about a detective turned bookseller--the books are a fun combination of the hero doing some detecting for real, and hunting for rare books at the same time.  I've learned a lot about the book trade lol.


----------



## sammy (Jun 4, 2011)

Just finished Water for Elephants on my new Kindle.  Not sure if it was the book or the kindle, but I couldn't put it down.  This is not the main story line, but as an adult with an aging Mom in a nursing home myself, it hit home.  

My first Kindle attempt was the 'free' Pride and Prejudice.  Being a classic I thought it would be great.  After getting thru 10% of it I decided I shouldn't have to force myself to read for pleasure!  Does anyone know if this gets a lot better soon after I quit or if perhaps the free version is just not worth the read?  

Another endorsement for Memoirs of a Geisha, along with Molokai, and Devil in the White City.  I believe all are based on historical facts and, as one who does not really enjoy learning about history, really makes me learn and appreciate history.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jun 4, 2011)

I just downloaded 'Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie' - hoping it's as good as you all say! It'll be my first ebook - on a borrowed Nook.

My DD finally gave me her summer reading project list and I had to laugh... The Hunger Games and The Book Thief were both listed for 8th graders. I am glad I got to read them a few months ago - I'd never get the books now, the wait list is so long.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 4, 2011)

Just finished The Second Duchess by Elizabeth Loupas. Historical Fiction about Archduchess Barbara of Austria and Alfonso d'Este, Duke of Ferrara. Renaissance Italy time frame

Took me about 2 days to finish it.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 4, 2011)

I bought the first three of the Outlander series to take on vacation.  I took the first two and I'm into the second book now.  LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 4, 2011)

Luanne said:


> I bought the first three of the Outlander series to take on vacation.  I took the first two and I'm into the second book now.  LOVE THEM!!!



Years ago I picked up the 1st book in the series at the airport to read on the plane. Great series, but the last few books haven't been as good as the 1st 3.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 4, 2011)

> I think Jodi Piccoult is an amazing writer but her books just leave me down and depressed so I've stopped reading her.



I agree! And I have the same reaction to Anne Quindlen. I always feel depressed and I can stay that way for days. I just stay away from them now.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 4, 2011)

sammy said:


> My first Kindle attempt was the 'free' Pride and Prejudice.  Being a classic I thought it would be great.  After getting thru 10% of it I decided I shouldn't have to force myself to read for pleasure!  Does anyone know if this gets a lot better soon after I quit or if perhaps the free version is just not worth the read?



I love Jane Austen and Pride and Prejudice is one of my favorites. I have read it on my Kindle (about the 4th time that I read it) and I did not notice any difference. 

Jane Austen, Oscar Wilde, Henry James, Edith Wharton are all great writers of character and place. (All available as free downloads on the Kindle). I love them all but I believe that they are not for people who enjoy fast paced action. It ain't happenin' in these books.

One of the reasons that I love my Kindle is that I can change back and forth between books. I love to read action, mystery and drama during the day on the weekend. In the evening, I like to read something slower and calmer. The Kindle keeps my place in all of the books that I have started. I just love it!

elaine


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 4, 2011)

I bought a collection of 4 of Anita Shreve's books that Amazon had for Kindles a while ago...Sea Glass, Fortune's Rock, The Pilot's Wife and one more that I haven't read yet. ( Body Surfing, I think?)  Anyway, I've read the first  and really enjoyed them.  They have been out for a while, but I'd never read them and Amazon had a good price on them..I think it was $19.99 for all 4.


----------



## dixie (Jun 21, 2011)

*Have you read any good books lately??*

I am looking for some good ones for the summer. Love books!

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 21, 2011)

I am about half way through the 3rd book of the Hungar Games Series.  It is written for the teenage genre, but I can't put them down.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 21, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> I am about half way through the 3rd book of the Hungar Games Series.  It is written for the teenage genre, but I can't put them down.


My DIL clued me in to the Hunger Games.  Loved it but it is dark.  I am looking forward to the movie.  DIL is upset over some of the casting, though.  Woody Harrelson is playing Haymitch.


----------



## BevL (Jun 23, 2011)

*Finally finished "The Girl Who" books*

Enjoyed the first one - the last two were just an exercise in endurance for me.

However, I am now almost 10% through Voyager, the third book in the Outlander series.

Took me six months to finish the second and third "Girl" books and three days to read 10% of the Voyager book.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

right now I am reading A Reliable Wife. The story is really riveting - but I don't care much about the characters - none of them are very sympathetic.

My sister gave me this, John Irving's new book, The Hunger Games, and two other books that I cannot remember the title of for Christmas and she is upset that I have been reading the Outlander Series instead. So, I started on these for now. 

I read the John Irving book before I started Outlander and it was fairly slow going - which is amazing to me. My all time favorite book is The World According to Garp which I started during finals my first year of law school. I ended up reading instead of studying for my exams. It was that compelling to me.

elaine


----------



## dixie (Jun 24, 2011)

I am reading a new author, for me... Douglas Kennedy. I got 3 books the other day at the library. The first one I am reading is "The Pursuit of Happiness".( Not to be confused with the movie " the Pursuit of Happyness"). Anyway, I think I am going to like his books!!


----------



## 3kids4me (Jun 24, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> I am about half way through the 3rd book of the Hungar Games Series.  It is written for the teenage genre, but I can't put them down.



I loved this series, although the third book was a bit longer than it needed to be....


----------



## zzcn69 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Can't believe nobody has mentioned my 2 favorite authors*

Nelson DeMille and Wilbur Smith write "can't put it down" books.   Don't have specific books to recommend because all are just great. DeMille's books stand alone, but Wilbur Smith's are in sequence for the most part. He grew up on a large ranch in Rhodesia so really knows Africa in depth. He has 2 different series on 2 families in Africa which start with the family coming over on clipper ships and finishes with modern day South Africa. He is about 80 now and still going strong with a young wife. I ran my librarian crazy ordering books for me from all over US to read the series in order. He also has some books available not part of the 2 series I mentioned. He has also done a 4 book series on the ancient pharoahs which start with modern day folks looking for a pharoah's tomb and then introducing the ancient ones.  To give you some idea of my taste in books I also loved the Outlander series (just reread the series) and the Steig Larsen books. Also watched the movies of this series on Netflix which were excellent, but liked the books better. Another great author is Sharon Kay Penman who writes historical fiction of England. Her knowledge of English history is just awesome and you are just  immersed in the life and times of her characters who are real people. Another favorite author is Laurel K. Hamilton who writes the Anita Blake vampire series. She is a licensed vampire slayer who starts off thinking the only good vampire is a staked one and winds up sleeping with Jean Claude, the master vampire of St. Louis as the books continue. Don't care for the last few books as they are too pornographic but the first are riveting. To give you an idea, I turned a friend of mine on to Anita and she loved them so much she wanted a copy of all the books. We found them on ebay for aprox. $70  for about  8 used pocket books. She has a cult following. Love this thread, but gotta go. Have a book to read.


----------



## zzcn69 (Jun 29, 2011)

*More books, please*

Come om guys, I love this thread. Let's keep it going.


----------



## BevL (Jun 29, 2011)

I've read a few Wilbur Smith books and liked them.  A little long on descriptive narrative and short on action for me but pretty good.

Can't comment on the vampire books - absolutely the last thing I would ever read.


----------



## KarenLK (Jun 29, 2011)

Why don't I enjoy the Outlander first book?...I have left it months ago and have no desire to go back to it. Maybe it is just me.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 29, 2011)

KarenLK said:


> Why don't I enjoy the Outlander first book?...I have left it months ago and have no desire to go back to it. Maybe it is just me.



Must be.    I'm on number 3.  I need to go out and buy the rest of the series.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 29, 2011)

I finished A Reliable Wife. It is a really compelling story. I never did become attached to the characters. It wasn't that they were not well written. They were extremely well developed. I just did not like them. 

Now I am on Jennifer Weiner's "Fly Away Home." And this has the opposite problem. Love the characters, the storyline is weak.

As soon as I finish this book, I am back to the Outlander series. I am on Book 4 - Fiery Cross.

elaine


----------



## tashamen (Jun 29, 2011)

KarenLK said:


> Why don't I enjoy the Outlander first book?...I have left it months ago and have no desire to go back to it. Maybe it is just me.



No it's not just you.  I took it out from the library on CD to listen to on my commute and just hated it.  Too sexist, too racy (and I don't consider myself a prude) and just too long-winded.  It was 28 CDs!  I did listen to the end and when I realized that there would be more (and apparently lots more) in the series I just groaned.  No more for me!


----------



## BevL (Jun 29, 2011)

I guess that's why there are millions of books in the world!!  I am loving book three of the Outlander series - hated the Millenium series which a lot of people raved about.

I hoping to read a few of the books that a lot of people have enjoyed that I probably would have never considered.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't know if any of you are fans of nonfiction, but I'm in the midst of reading "The Fires of Vesuvius: Pompeii Lost and Found" by Mary Beard and can't put it down.  It's a very interesting history of the city, with lots of pictures and diagrams, and interesting information on the daily life of Pompeiians.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 29, 2011)

KarenLK,

You're not alone.  I have tried the first Outlander book and I can't see what everyone is raving about- the heroine never seems to learn from her mistakes and it just seems to go on and on and also a bit racy.  I've put it down for now but may go back and try again.

Just read The Imortal Life of Henrietta Lacks and really enjoyed it- non-fiction and very interesting.  

A series that I've enjoyed is the A Very.... by C. A. Belmond ( I think that's the correct author name- the last name is correct but not sure about the initials).  Starts with A Very Lovely Inheritance and then there are two more.  I think another is due to come out in the autumn.  Quite light reading with some romance and mystery thrown in.  Fun.

Unbroken by Laura Hillenbrand is also very good.  True life story from WWII.


----------



## dixie (Jun 30, 2011)

KarenLK said:


> Why don't I enjoy the Outlander first book?...I have left it months ago and have no desire to go back to it. Maybe it is just me.



I did not like the Outlander series either! I read the first one and just was not at all interested!

I just finished the "Pursuit of Happiness" that I mentioned earlier, and I really think Douglas Kennedy is a great writer with some "tooth" to his story. I plan to start another one of his books tonight. Check him out.


----------



## JT62 (Jul 2, 2011)

I like books by Haywood Smith: The Red Hat Club, The Red Hat Club Rides Again.....

I also like the Miss Julia series by Ann B. Ross. The first in the series is "Miss Julia Speaks Her Mind".

I always loved The Moonspinners" by Mary Stewart. 

As a junior high Academic Decathlon coach the last 5 years, I have also read some great Young Adult fiction. I loved, loved , loved "Elijah of Buxton" by Christopher Paul Curtis. It's historical fiction, about a boy in a a freed slave community in Canada before the civil war. 

JT


----------



## spirits (Jul 2, 2011)

*Midnight in Paris*

I admit I am a closet Woody Allen fan.  I enjoyed Annie Hall when the movie first came out and when I catch it in reruns I am amazed at just how much smarter Woody Allen became as the years went on.   Whenever there is an Allen movie on tv I try to catch a few minutes of it and then usually get immersed in the story and how he captures the beauty of New York.  Then the ICK factor of his relationship with his stepdaughter  and I thought I had seen the last of him.
Last night I wanted to see a movie and my husband refused to go to a Woody Allen one.  But OMG did he miss a beautiful event.  GO SEE THIS MOVIE if you love a light hearted, and loving story.  Never been to Paris but this city is beautiful.  Woody Allen still has the magic story telling gift.  This one is a winner.


----------



## spirits (Jul 2, 2011)

*Sorry, a Highjack*

Sorry to hijack this thread.  Too early in the morning.  Thought it was a new post.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 2, 2011)

[I always loved The Moonspinners" by Mary Stewart. 

Me too!  I also loved "The Ivy Tree" and "Wildfire at Midnight" also by Mary Stewart.  I haven't read them in years...may have to go back and re-read them....


----------



## tashamen (Jul 5, 2011)

dixie said:


> I did not like the Outlander series either! I read the first one and just was not at all interested!
> 
> I just finished the "Pursuit of Happiness" that I mentioned earlier, and I really think Douglas Kennedy is a great writer with some "tooth" to his story. I plan to start another one of his books tonight. Check him out.



I never heard of Douglas Kennedy before, but on your suggestion I checked out The Moment (his latest) from the library, and am loving it so far.  They didn't have Pursuit of Happiness but do have some others that I'll read if The Moment stays as good as it is so far.  Thanks!


----------



## dixie (Jul 23, 2011)

I am reading "the Moment" right now too!! I will be finish it today! Wow! what a great book! Douglas Kennedy is my new favorite author! Brilliant!

Men would love this book too!!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm about two-thirds through "Sister - A Novel" by Rosamund Lipton.  It's a letter written from one sister to another who is missing.  Very good.  My 30yo niece recommended it.

I've also made my way through a few of the next books in Jennifer Chiaverini's "Elm Creek Quilters" series.  Love these for light reading!  The series follows a contemporary timeline but a few books in between delve into specific historical emphasis (the Underground Railroad, early American stake-holding, etc) and a few concentrate on specific holidays.


----------



## dixie (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh Good! I will have to read that one! Love to hear about new good books!


----------



## sammy (Aug 3, 2011)

Since we were vacationing in Hilton Head for the first time last month, I picked up travel guides for the area and for Savannah which several TUGGERs had suggested for a day trip.  

The travel guides suggested reading 'Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil' as an intro to Savannah.  I am so glad I took up the suggestion.  I expected it to be somewhat dull and too historical for me, but much to the contrary it was a  real treat on many levels.  I was excited to visit Savannah after reading this colorful true crime mystery full of intriguing characters and unexpected twists and turns.  But even for those who have no interest in Savannah whatsoever, this is highly recommended!

I also finally read "The Great Gatsby" at the beach and enjoyed it as well.


----------



## neash (Aug 9, 2011)

I read Veiled Freedom on my way back from Hawaii last week. Unputdownable. I had to finish it before i could resume normal life at home. Thank goodness it was a weekend 

The book is about a social worker in Afghanistan. Eye opening. There is a fair bit of religous stuff in there - comparing Christian and Islam religions, but I liked that part too, it helped me understand the situation there.

The book was free for kindle when I got it, I don't think it is free anymore.


----------



## dixie (Aug 14, 2011)

Just read Sarah's Key. Another really good book!!


----------



## akbmusic (Aug 15, 2011)

mo1950 said:


> The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson, deceased 2004, a mystery set in Sweden.  What a book!  Am now starting The Girl Who Played With Fire by the same author.  Will then go on to the last in the series, The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest.



I loved the Stieg Larsson trilogoy! All of them were riveting and the characters were intriguing. Ijust finished "Crooked Letter, Crooked Letter" by Tom Franklin a couple of days ago and still think about it. It was one of the best story lines I have come across in a long time. I enjoyed the complexity of the characters and cared about all of them by the end of the book. It was an excellent read.
Even though it was aimed at a high school audience, I also enjoyed reading the Hunger Games trilogy by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 15, 2011)

I have had a bad summer, I am very limited to what I can do.  i have read about 35 novels and seen at least 25 movies thru Netflix, and probably played a thousand games of freecell.  so I will be looking for some of these new titles.


----------



## vkrn (Aug 15, 2011)

Has anyone read The Year They Left Home by Anne Thompson? I heard it was good. Haven't read it yet. I think it is my next read.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 29, 2011)

Tiny Gems: Irish Stories That Sparkle and Charm - by Keith Donohue/Books/NPR.org



Richard


----------



## SDKath (Aug 29, 2011)

Reading all of the Game of Thrones books after the superb TV rendition of the first book on HBO.  Cannot put them down!  On book 3 now...

Katherine


----------



## bass (Aug 30, 2011)

Lady Blue Eyes by Barbara Sinatra.

Nancy


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's a Review about 'Trick of the Dark' a mystery novel by Val McDermid that appeared in today's (9/18) Sun-Sentinel - Sleuth's Oxford Return Fraught with Intrigue


Richard


----------



## dixie (Sep 24, 2011)

This one is really good too!!	
One amazing thing / Chitra Divakaruni.


----------



## MomoD (Sep 25, 2011)

If you are looking for some light hearted reading and an out loud chuckle, I highly recommend Janet Evanovich. There are now 18 books that follow on from one another. It's about a female bounty hunter. These books are so funny and the ideal pool/beach/pick me up book. Hope you enjoy the read.

Mauree


----------



## tlwmkw (Sep 25, 2011)

"Ready Player One" by Ernest Cline.  It is set in the future and is a little bit like Charlie and the Chocolate Factory with a suspense/mystery element but more for adults.  Lots of fun and lots of references to the 1980's and all the pop culture from that time.  Good one to read on the beach- light.  A little bit of romance thrown in there too.

tlwmkw


----------



## ada903 (Sep 25, 2011)

Adventures Beyond the Body: How to Experience Out-of-Body Travel
by William Buhlman


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 25, 2011)

*In a Girls-Only World, A Land of Brainy Beauty*

In a Girls-Only World, A Land of Brainy Beauty - by Tahmima Anam/NPR Books/NPR.org

Tahmima Anam reviews 'Sultana's Dream' a book by Rokeya Sokawat Hossain

Tahmima writes:  "I became fascinated by the life of its author, Rokeya Sakhawat Hossain, when I learned that, like me, she had been raised by a progressive Muslim family and actively encouraged to seek an education.

It is hard to believe this book was published in 1905 by a young woman in colonial India. It is one of the earliest known modern depictions of a feminist utopia — the story of a make-believe world called Ladyland in which gender roles are reversed: There the women are free to work and hold positions of power, while the men are kept sequestered in prisons called mardanas (this is a play on words — in Hossain's time, women were relinquished to a part of the house called zenana, and mard is the Urdu word for man)."


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Five Best: A Personal Choice of Books with Enduring Value*

Helen Oyeyemi on Novels With Spinster Protagonists. Miss Marple is Among the Suspects.rhttp://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204618704576645541535837616.html?mod=googlenews_wsj Wall Street Journal Online/Books

Richard 

PS I'M Trying to do this with a virtual keyboard, and I'm not sure I mastered the  technique yet


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 29, 2011)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Helen Oyeyemi on Novels With Spinster Protagonists. Miss Marple is Among the Suspects.rhttp://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204618704576645541535837616.html?mod=googlenews_wsj Wall Street Journal Online/Books
> 
> Richard
> 
> PS I'M Trying to do this with a virtual keyboard, and I'm not sure I mastered the  technique yet



The hyperlink does take you to the article



RICHARD


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 29, 2011)

I just read The Help and I really enjoyed it.  I also just read the Christmas Wedding by James Patterson.  It's a quick read, but everyone can skip it.  It's like a magazine short story.  Pretty stupid.

Another recent Patterson book that I did enjoy is "Kill me if you can."  High action with a great story line with surprises.

The Bell Ringers was a choice of our library's book club. I just listened to the first disk out of 11 and I didn't care for it at all so it went back to the library.  I've decided that there are too many good books out there to plod through one that you're not enjoying.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 30, 2011)

*Outlander*

I'm listening to the first, Outlander, based on its popularity here.  Great concept and parts have been hard to set aside to get back to real life obligations but I've got to say, I'm no prude and I like a good love/sex scene now and then but for awhile there I thought I was going to quit reading it if it didn't move on past all the sexual encounters.  Is there more to this book or is that it over and over and over again?  

Also, are all the books in the series about the same characters, Claire and Jamie?


----------



## BevL (Oct 30, 2011)

Glynda said:


> I'm listening to the first, Outlander, based on its popularity here.  Great concept and parts have been hard to set aside to get back to real life obligations but I've got to say, I'm no prude and I like a good love/sex scene now and then but for awhile there I thought I was going to quit reading it if it didn't move on past all the sexual encounters.  Is there more to this book or is that it over and over and over again?
> 
> Also, are all the books in the series about the same characters, Claire and Jamie?



I'm finishing the third book and yes, Jamie and Claire are the central figures completely so far.

As for the sexual content, I have a Kindle, so I can flip through all that pretty quickly.  It continues on.  I would find it uncomfortable to listen to and I think, like you, I'm not a prude but just find it a bit much.

It's taken me a looooong time to get through the third book. I'll probably read something else for a while and come back to it.  I don't find it hard to put down and then pick up a month later, frankly.  But they're enjoyable stories.


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 30, 2011)

Glynda said:


> I'm listening to the first, Outlander, based on its popularity here.  Great concept and parts have been hard to set aside to get back to real life obligations but I've got to say, I'm no prude and I like a good love/sex scene now and then but for awhile there I thought I was going to quit reading it if it didn't move on past all the sexual encounters.  Is there more to this book or is that it over and over and over again?
> 
> Also, are all the books in the series about the same characters, Claire and Jamie?



IIRC, the first book had the most love scenes.  I actually enjoyed them.    The series is a lifetime of Jamie and Claire, their families, their adventures throughout Europe and into the New World.

These used to be my most anticipated books but the last one was a major turn off.  Stop before you get to An Echo in the Bone.  It was a tortuous few hundred pages of nothing happening and then a whole bunch of cliff hangers in the last couple chapters.  So frustrating that I have given up on the series.

Deb


----------



## shagnut (Oct 30, 2011)

MomoD said:


> If you are looking for some light hearted reading and an out loud chuckle, I highly recommend Janet Evanovich. There are now 18 books that follow on from one another. It's about a female bounty hunter. These books are so funny and the ideal pool/beach/pick me up book. Hope you enjoy the read.
> 
> Mauree



I'love her books. My friend Kenny got so tickled at me reading it cause I was laughing like an idiot at the beach. Right now I'm reading Danielle Steel's Sisters. Very good. 

When Borders went out of business I bought dozens of books, then my girlfriend gave me a whole bag full. I have more books that I will ever need in my lifetime.  

shaggy


----------



## PClapham (Oct 30, 2011)

boomerang by Michael Lewis for those interests in nonfiction and cultural commentary

State of wonder by Ann Patchett for excellent novel

Now in middle of cutting for stone....

Anitak


----------



## sandra kraft (Oct 30, 2011)

*Great plane reading*



MomoD said:


> If you are looking for some light hearted reading and an out loud chuckle, I highly recommend Janet Evanovich. There are now 18 books that follow on from one another. It's about a female bounty hunter. These books are so funny and the ideal pool/beach/pick me up book. Hope you enjoy the read.
> 
> Mauree



I like to read her books on the plane.  Light mindless reading for sure; lots of strange looks when I chuckle out loud, but that is what her books are all about.....waiting for the next one.  

My book of the moment is "The Land of Painted Caves" by Jean Auel.  I have read all of her books and have waited years for this one.    

I love these tips on good books.


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 30, 2011)

I picked up a book called The Winter Sea by Susanna Kearsley (it was a Kindle Daily Deal) and am really enjoying it.  It's historical fiction with a little romance thrown in (I think one of the reviews said it was similar to Outlander, but with a little more history and a lot less sex   )  Now I'm looking forward to reading some of her others...


----------



## planada (Oct 30, 2011)

Here are two VERY good books that I have just finished reading and have not seen mentioned. 

The Language of Flowers-A Novel. So so good!!  

another................The Kitchen House.

The best I have read this year!


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 4, 2011)

Just finished reading Attachments by Rainbow Rowell, on my Kindle.

It's a modern day romance, with good humor. No graphic sex, a few swear words from one character.

It focuses on 2 women friend email's to each other about what is happening in their lives, with the male character secretly reading the emails. Kind of like You've Got Mail but with it's own twist.

I am not a romance reader but found myself really enjoying this good light-hearted story.


----------



## Noni (Nov 5, 2011)

The Help, hands down.  It was so good.


----------



## Tia (Nov 5, 2011)

Would you suggest reading them in order or wouldn't it matter?



MomoD said:


> If you are looking for some light hearted reading and an out loud chuckle, I highly recommend Janet Evanovich. There are now 18 books that follow on from one another. It's about a female bounty hunter. These books are so funny and the ideal pool/beach/pick me up book. Hope you enjoy the read.
> 
> Mauree


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Tia said:


> Would you suggest reading them in order or wouldn't it matter?



It matters a little, very little. I recently read the newest book and found that I had missed two intervening books. It made no difference except for a mention of something that happened in the interval.

I would read the first book first, however.

elaine


----------



## Elli (Nov 6, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> It matters a little, very little. I recently read the newest book and found that I had missed two intervening books. It made no difference except for a mention of something that happened in the interval.
> 
> I would read the first book first, however.
> 
> elaine


Elaine, I just checked on Amazon with my Kindle to get a free sample, but not sure which is her first book - do you remember the titles of her first 3 books?

On a few of her books, for instance:  Sizzling Sixteen (Stephanie Plum Novels), what does that mean?  TIA   Elli


----------



## Elli (Nov 6, 2011)

jlwquilter said:


> Just finished reading Attachments by Rainbow Rowell, on my Kindle.
> 
> It's a modern day romance, with good humor. No graphic sex, a few swear words from one character.
> 
> ...


I just tried that on my Kindle, and it says "No Items found".  I entered "Attachments by Rainbow Powell" - is that correct?


----------



## Aussie girl (Nov 6, 2011)

Elli said:


> I just tried that on my Kindle, and it says "No Items found".  I entered "Attachments by Rainbow Powell" - is that correct?



Elli, It's not available to Canadians. I checked.


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 6, 2011)

Elli said:


> I just tried that on my Kindle, and it says "No Items found".  I entered "Attachments by Rainbow Powell" - is that correct?



Last name is Rowell, not Powell. Maybe that'll make it come up?

It's worth re-checking. It was a nice good easy read.


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 6, 2011)

Elli said:


> Elaine, I just checked on Amazon with my Kindle to get a free sample, but not sure which is her first book - do you remember the titles of her first 3 books?
> 
> On a few of her books, for instance:  Sizzling Sixteen (Stephanie Plum Novels), what does that mean?  TIA   Elli



The novel titles all go in number order, without the title really meaning anything else.

One for the Money is the first title. I remember that.
Two....
Three....

etc.

So it's easy to know what order they are in.


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 6, 2011)

Just searched this thread (trying to avoid repeats) for the Sookie Stackhouse series by Charlaine Harris. I really enjoy this series too. My library has at least some of them for the Kindle.

It's a sci-fi based story (vampires, shape shifters, etc.) but the main thrust is really relationships. The Sookie character reminds me alot of the Stephanie Plum character without being so ditzy. Stephanie has also become stuck as far as growth goes, where as Sookie is still a growing - and therefore more interesting - character. The general plot lines of Stephanie have also stagnated where Sookie's has not. This is all of course my opinion! I enjoyed both series but Sookie is by far my favorite of the two for the above reasons.

It is best to read the Sookies in order or you'll find out stuff that will kinda ruin the earlier stories.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 6, 2011)

Just finished the Litigators by Grisham, enjoyable.\
the Help was ery good.
finished lee child's latest, like him.  Now reading Zero Day by David Baldacci.
Tuesday morning i go in for cataract surgery in left eye.  I don't know if i will be able to read for awhile.  then i get the right eye corrected the following week.  then i have to wait to see if i will need reading glasses and get a new perscription.


----------



## Elli (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks very much to all who replied, I'll try again and get some samples then, if I like the books, I can order them.  Thanks again.  Elli


----------



## Elli (Nov 7, 2011)

Aussie girl said:


> Elli, It's not available to Canadians. I checked.



It did come up, I just ordered the sample.  As was pointed out, it was Rowell not Powell.  Elli


----------



## BevL (Nov 7, 2011)

For Outlander fans, the newest book, Scottish Pioneer is due out on Nov. 29th


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 10, 2011)

Just wondering if any of you who enjoyed the Other Boleyn Girl also read the Constant Princess, which is supposed to be the prequel.  How do they compare?


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Dec 10, 2011)

falmouth3 said:


> Just wondering if any of you who enjoyed the Other Boleyn Girl also read the Constant Princess, which is supposed to be the prequel.  How do they compare?



I've read all of these (I think the others are the "Red Queen",  "White Queen", one about Elizabeth, and one about Mary Queen of Scotts, I think there is also one about the rest of Henry's wives with the focus on the next one beheaded - another Boleyn, and on his last wife who survives him )

THey are all written about the same way and style.  Fictionalized history.  Made me read some facts elsewhere to review my high school history !

Constant Princess was enjoyable (guess since I read them all, i did like them)


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 10, 2011)

BevL said:


> For Outlander fans, the newest book, Scottish Pioneer is due out on Nov. 29th



I'm going to take a pass.  I sure did love the series in the beginning but I was so angry with the last one that I will not read any more of these.  Anyone else HATE An Echo in the Bone?  It was a very long boring story with no real purpose then all of the sudden the last 50 pages were full of action and finished with a bunch of cliff hangers.  I felt totally cheated.

OK... rant over.  

Deb


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks, SandKastle.  I did not like the Constant Princess at all so I guess I'll scratch Boleyn off my list.  I do like fictionalized historical novels, but I thought this dragged on and on.  

I guess our differences are what makes the world go 'round.


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 10, 2011)

falmouth3 said:


> Thanks, SandKastle.  I did not like the Constant Princess at all so I guess I'll scratch Boleyn off my list.  I do like fictionalized historical novels, but I thought this dragged on and on.
> 
> I guess our differences are what makes the world go 'round.



I think the Other Boleyn Sister was a much better book.  I also liked the Queen's Fool.  Some of the more recent ones seem to stretch for a storyline.

Deb


----------



## kpitch (Dec 10, 2011)

I just finished Crooked Letter, Crooked Letter by Tom Franklin.  Very good read.  Another one I enjoyed was Clara and Mr. Tiffany set in New York City in the early 1900's.  

Kathy


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Dec 11, 2011)

DebBrown said:


> I'm going to take a pass.  I sure did love the series in the beginning but I was so angry with the last one that I will not read any more of these.  Anyone else HATE An Echo in the Bone?  It was a very long boring story with no real purpose then all of the sudden the last 50 pages were full of action and finished with a bunch of cliff hangers.  I felt totally cheated.
> 
> OK... rant over.
> 
> Deb



I am still on Echo in the Bone. Amazing that I am still on it. It was what I was reading back and forth on the way to China. I read three other books and coming back to this one. It is a slog!!! 

elaine


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 11, 2011)

*Nothing Can Make Me Do This.*

Click here for _Nothing Can Make Me Do This_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Luanne (Dec 11, 2011)

BevL said:


> For Outlander fans, the newest book, Scottish Pioneer is due out on Nov. 29th



I didn't think this one was the next in the Outlander series though.  I thought the next one was coming out next year.  Isn't Scottish Pioneer part of one of her other series?  Now I'll have to check again.

Here is what I read.  And it's Scottish Prisoner, not Pioneer.

Latest news: Diana Gabaldon's next book "The Scottish Prisoner (A Lord John Book)" is due to hit the book shelves on 29th November 2011 and is now available from Amazon for pre-ordering. And last but definately not least: The book fans have all been waiting eagerly for, the elusive book eight, has officially been given the title WRITTEN IN MY OWN HEART'S BLOOD and will hopefully be on the shelves late 2012 or early 2013! Yes it seems a very long time away but it'll pass .... eventually!


----------



## dixie (Apr 1, 2012)

Just listened to a great book! "Chosen by a Horse" by Susan Richards. It was excellent!


----------



## 1st Class (Sep 13, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but I'm using it as a reference when I need new ideas.  Thank you to all who have posted -- I've read quite a few since the thread began.  Well, maybe more than just a few!

I wanted to give another vote for Hotel On the Corner of Bitter & Sweet.  This is hands down the best book I've read all year.  Compelling, powerful, informative and highly entertaining.  I truly couldn't put it down.  Highly recommended!  Many thanks to all who suggested it.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 13, 2014)

falmouth3 said:


> I just finished "I'd Know You Anywhere" by Laura Lippman.  It's about a woman who was kidnapped as a young teenager.  The man who kidnapped her is now on death row for killing 2 other girls.  He's now contacted the one he let live.  I found it very interesting.
> 
> The author got the idea for the story about a similar situation from years ago.



Ok, picking up on an old thread.  +1 for "I'd Know You Anywhere". This book introduced my to Laura Lippman I've  enjoyed her style of writing so much, I've now read other of her books too.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 13, 2014)

PStreet1 said:


> If you read spy-type books and haven't read Daniel Silva, you are missing a treat.  He has a series involving Gabriel Allon, Israel's top agent, and the series is outstanding.  http://www.danielsilvabooks.com/content/more_allon.asp
> 
> There are three earlier books that don't involve Gabriel, and they, too, have great characters.  I'd be happy to see more of them.
> 
> Daniel Silva has a new Gabriel Allon book coming out in July.



+1 for Daniel Silva.  I was given one of his books - Death in Vienna - recently and became hooked.  Now I'm reading more of his books and will have to look up the three earlier books that don't involve Gabriel.


Richard


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 13, 2014)

One of the best I've read in a long, long time; I literally couldn't put it down:
I AM Pilgrim.

It's spy/espionage/Middle East and extremely timely.  AND it's beautifully written; I'm sorry not to be with the characters any more.


----------



## spirits (Sep 13, 2014)

*419*

419 won this year's Giller Prize, perhaps Canada's premiere literary award (some may argue for the Governor-General's prize). It is a fascinating book which rests on a simple premise - what if one believed one of those Nigerian emails that flood our inboxes or spam folders on a daily basis. You know, like this:



Subject : MR SULEMAN BELLO

FROM THE OFFICE MR SULEMAN BELLO
AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK (ADB).
OUAGADOUGOU BURKINA FASO.
WEST AFRICA.

TRANSFER OF ($ 25,200.000.00) TWENTY FIVE MILLION, TWO HUNDREN



This is a review of the book by another reader who can write better than me. (;  But the book is haunting and stayed with me for a long time after I finished reading it.  Covers 2 basic stories that go back and forth...one taking place in Canada, the other in Nigeria.  Your heart breaks for the people who have little resources to earn a living and resort to running those email scams known as the Nigerian frauds.  To us, it is an inconvenience, perhaps even fraud if they can get us to part with a lot of money.  To them, it may be the only source of income.  
The story is not black and white but many shades of grey.


----------



## dixie (Sep 13, 2014)

Sycamore Row was really good. My friend said Goldfinch was wonderful!


----------



## deemarket (Sep 13, 2014)

*Enjoying this thread - Keep it going*

High fives for THE GLASS CASTLE by Jeannette Walls

Didn't see this one:

In the Time of Butterflies by Julia Alverez  --

   Historical about the Mirabel sisters who are involved in overthrowing the Dominican Republic dictatorship of Rafael Trujillo.  
   Really enjoyed it.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 14, 2014)

The Rosie Project by Graeme C. Simsion

Interesting, humorous book about an Aspy genetics professor would decides to look for a wife.

I heard it reviewed on NPR, then I saw it on some list Bill Gates made about good book. Gates said he picked it up after his wife kept reading portions of it out loud to him. Then he started reading it and stayed up till 3:00 AM to finish.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 14, 2014)

sometime last year, I got the tip to read Daniel Silva here.  I have enjoyed them.   Was waiting for the latest Vince flynn, and discovered he passed away last year, only in his 40's.

One light book I enjoyed was Where'd You go Bernadette?


----------



## Conan (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm no lady, but I'll reply here anyway. Updike's _Rabbit, Run_. Brutal and wonderful, the first in his series on the decades of our lives.


> [Harry/Rabbit's wife, Janet] is watching a group of children called Mouseketeers perform a musical number in which Darlene is a flower girl in Paris and Cubby is a cop and that smirky squeaky tall kid is a romantic artist. He and Darlene and Cubby and Karen (dressed as an old French lady whom Cubby as a cop helps across the street) dance. Then the commercial shows the seven segments of a Tootsie Roll coming out of the wrapper and turning into the seven letters of "Tootsie." They, too, sing and dance. Still singing, they climb back into the wrapper. It echoes like an echo chamber. Son of a bitch: cute. He's seen it fifty times and this time it turns his stomach. His heart is still throbbing; his throat feels narrow.
> 
> Janice asks, "Harry, do you have a cigarette? I'm out."
> 
> ...



For standalone Updike, _The Centaur_.


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 14, 2014)

The Language of Flowers was wonderful.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 14, 2014)

MommaBear said:


> The Language of Flowers was wonderful.




yes i enjoyed that a lot.
The Art Forger was a good read
The Painted Girls
The Girl you Left Behind
Songs of Willow Frost

non fiction    Unbroken was great


----------



## Deb from NC (Sep 14, 2014)

Anything by Tana French!    My favorite is The Likeness.


----------



## sun&fun (Sep 14, 2014)

*I Am Pilgrim*



PStreet1 said:


> One of the best I've read in a long, long time; I literally couldn't put it down:
> I AM Pilgrim.
> 
> It's spy/espionage/Middle East and extremely timely.  AND it's beautifully written; I'm sorry not to be with the characters any more.




I agree. This was a great read!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 14, 2014)

I have been reading a series written by Taylor Stevens --- the author has an interesting history: she was raised in a cult (I think called Children of God) and was denied an education during her upbringing. 

The main character is a woman that is a natural polyglot. The storylines move back and forth between the US and various countries in Africa. I have read the series in order straight through --- something that I have not done since the Diane Gabaldon series.

I love Daniel Silva --- I have read all of the Gabriel Allon books, but not straight through. 

I just finished Lucky Us. It had been highly acclaimed on NPR. I liked it. It was a great bedtime read --- interesting enough to continue to read but easy to put down when I was sleepy. I like having a book like that to read before bed. If I am too engaged,  I will read until I finish. 

It is an old series but I love the Harry Bosch books by Michael Connelly. As interesting, but not as gory, as Patricia Cornwell.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 14, 2014)

The Orphan Train was fascinating --- even more fascinating because it is based on historical events.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 14, 2014)

I ordered I am Pilgrim from the library on the above recommendations.
I love Michael Connelly  and also enjoy John Standford.


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 14, 2014)

dixie said:


> Sycamore Row was really good. My friend said Goldfinch was wonderful!



I agree that Sycamore Row was a good read.  Goldfinch is excellent--but depressing.  Certainly the characters stay with you.


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Beach Star said:


> High fives for THE GLASS CASTLE by Jeannette Walls
> 
> Didn't see this one:
> 
> ...



Plus one for In the Time of Butterflies--though even it is a "lighter read" than Goldfinch.


----------



## kembjkk (Sep 14, 2014)

*Books*

The book Unbroken is amazing!  Coming out with a movie on it.  True account of a POW durin 2 WW.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 14, 2014)

+1 for Glass Castle - fascinating look at mental illness

+1 for Unbroken


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 22, 2014)

I really liked The Son by Jo Nesbo

also, Nevada Barr's latest, Destroyer Angel was very good


----------



## glenmore (Sep 30, 2014)

The Boys in the Boat: Nine Americans and Their Epic Quest for Gold at the 1936 Berlin Olympics  by Daniel James Brown - Excellent!

Synopsis from Amazon: For readers of Unbroken, out of the depths of the Depression comes an irresistible story about beating the odds and finding hope in the most desperate of times—the improbable, intimate account of how nine working-class boys from the American West showed the world at the 1936 Olympics in Berlin what true grit really meant.


It was an unlikely quest from the start. With a team composed of the sons of loggers, shipyard workers, and farmers, the University of Washington’s eight-oar crew team was never expected to defeat the elite teams of the East Coast and Great Britain, yet they did, going on to shock the world by defeating the German team rowing for Adolf Hitler. The emotional heart of the tale lies with Joe Rantz, a teenager without family or prospects, who rows not only to regain his shattered self-regard but also to find a real place for himself in the world. Drawing on the boys’ own journals and vivid memories of a once-in-a-lifetime shared dream, Brown has created an unforgettable portrait of an era, a celebration of a remarkable achievement, and a chronicle of one extraordinary young man’s personal quest.


----------



## Okies (Dec 1, 2014)

glypnirsgirl said:


> The Orphan Train was fascinating --- even more fascinating because it is based on historical events.



I couldn't agree more.  Loved this book!  It was a really fast read, because I couldn't put it down.

*I just read this entire thread, and now I have a long list of titles to read.*


The 'Outback' Series by Aaron Fletcher is one of my all time favorites.  Outback is the first book.  Best to read them in order.  The series follows an Aussie family through many generations.  Strong female characters.  My FIL and my husband loved these books too.  They nagged me about reading them until I gave in.  Great story!

I really enjoy the Prey series by John Sanford.  About a detective in MN.  Graphic, but gets you hooked pretty quick.  DH enjoys this series as well.

From the softer side:
When I Found You by Catherine Ryan Hyde.  Very good.
Husband's Secrets....Good book, and makes you think about choices and chance in our lives.
Peony: A Novel of China by Pearl Buck.  Historical novel that involves the Jewish population in China in late 1700's - mid 1800's.  Takes some time to read, but it's a good book about an interesting time in history.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 1, 2014)

Okies said:


> ...I really enjoy the Prey series by John Sanford.  About a detective in MN.  Graphic, but gets you hooked pretty quick.  DH enjoys this series as well...



Another Prey series fan here (my 'veggie' books as I call them, for when I want to vegetate, lol).  I've read all of his books.  Same with Dean Koontz.

Lots of familiar titles in this thread, and I've read quite a few, but here's an unusual one that I just loved:  On Sarpy Creek.   Everyone I've loaned this to loved it as well.  What's truly amazing is this was the one and only book published by this author, published in 1938.

I found the book quite by accident on a dusty bottom shelf of a gift shop in the Big Sky, MT area.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 19, 2015)

It's time to load up the Kindle with vacation reading.  I love this thread and have looked back through it for some ideas.  Anybody want to add anything new?  Thanks!

Right now I'm reading The End of Your Life Book Club by Will Schwalbe, about how the author and his mom connected over books after she was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer.  So far so good, much more a celebration of life than a death march.  It's the first book I've used a yellow high-liter with in a long time because so many books are mentioned.


----------



## jehb2 (May 20, 2015)

Major Pettigrew's Last Stand 
by Helen Simonson


----------



## Deb from NC (May 21, 2015)

The Light Between Oceans 
The Girl on the Train


----------



## dixie (May 21, 2015)

*I would love to hear about good audiobooks also*

Here are some audiobooks I have enjoyed:

Defending Jacob

Thirteenth Tale

Keep Quiet


----------



## ilene13 (May 21, 2015)

The Nightengale
I did not like The Girl on the Train or All the Light We Cannot See


----------



## rapmarks (May 21, 2015)

ilene13 said:


> The Nightengale
> I did not like The Girl on the Train or All the Light We Cannot See


we are reading the Nightingale for book club this fall
also enjoyed many mentioned above.  Where'd you go Bernadette was good too.  you Before Me, One Plus One, and The Girl you Left Behind were all good by JOJO Moyes


----------



## dmharris (May 21, 2015)

Here's my list of some of the books I've read and how I've rated them on Goodreads.  https://www.goodreads.com/review/list/21564749

Many are books for my church growth groups, but many are novels I've enjoyed that are lighter reading and not gory, dark, depressing or scary.


----------



## dixie (Jun 16, 2015)

*Need great Library audiobook suggestion for long road trip!*

Need great Library audiobook suggestion for long road trip!  Need one that has a good narrator and grabs you right away!

Thanks!


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 16, 2015)

Dixie, if you're a fan of Stephen King, his books are often long and grab you right away.  I read Joyland (7.5 hours) a while ago and I just started Finders Keepers (I think the audio says it's 14 hours).  Neither are primarily supernatural.  Joyland isn't that scary, although there is a ghost in it.  Finders Keepers seems like it will be scary.

His book 11/22/63 is over 30 hours long.  I have not tackled that on yet.

My librarian suggested that I listen to all of the Harry Potter books because the narrator is fantastic.  I have not done that.

I listen to books for my commute so I've "read" a lot of books.  What type of story are you interested in?


----------



## DancingWaters (Jun 16, 2015)

Chesapeake Bay trilogy by Nora Roberts. This series now has 4 books


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 16, 2015)

Dancing Waters, that is my favorite of all of her trilogies.


----------



## DancingWaters (Jun 17, 2015)

I hope you had the opportunity to read the fourth book which is about Seth.  The story opened my eyes to what some children go through growing up and explains their behaviors.  I


----------



## dixie (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you all for your suggestions. I like all types of audio books if the narrator is good and the story grabs me quickly.
 I am currently trying the NYPD red series... by Patterson because they were available for download from the library. 

Wondering if we need to start a separate thread for audio books?


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 17, 2015)

Have you read the Murder Club series, also by Patterson and guest author?  I read all of his series.


----------



## dixie (Jul 8, 2015)

*"Ladies of the Lake" book and audio book*

"Ladies of the Lake" book and audio book by Haywood Smith. I think this is a good audio book that you can get on Overdrive from the library. More of a "Chick" book. I like all kinds of books but this one is entertaining!


----------



## bass (Jul 8, 2015)

*A Year by the Sea by Joan Anderson  (non-fiction)*


----------



## jlp879 (Jul 9, 2015)

Ruby by Cynthia Bond.  Saw it and picked it up at Costco and it is an Oprah book club book.

Parts are disturbing and hard to take.  Still a very compelling read.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 9, 2015)

I really enjoyed Orphan Train,    and the latest Sandford Prey novel was great.


----------



## dixie (Jul 9, 2015)

Astronauts Wives Club... I think it is going to be quite interesting... you can also get the audio and book at the library!


----------



## tlwmkw (Jul 9, 2015)

Started Girl in the Train but haven't been able to continue/finish it. Does it get any better as it goes on? So far it is depressing and not terribly interesting.

If you like action series the Jack Reacher books are quite good for a light/ beach read. Also JK Rowling has another Cormoran Strike novel coming out soon (October I think). I enjoyed the first two and thought the second was better than the first.

tlwmkw


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm in the middle of my first "Playaway" borrowed from my library.  It's "On the Water's Edge" by Sara Gruen. The book is slowly getting more interesting but I really, really dislike the narrator's voice and style.  I certainly wouldn't recommend this as an audio book.

I absolutely loved another of the author's books, "Water for Elephants" so that makes me disappointed in this book for yet another reason.


----------



## Glynda (Jul 10, 2015)

*Audio Listens*

Whistling Past The Graveyard   Susan Crandall

The Martian  Andy Weir

The Dog Stars  Peter Heller


----------



## klpca (Jul 10, 2015)

dixie said:


> Need great Library audiobook suggestion for long road trip!  Need one that has a good narrator and grabs you right away!
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know if you've already taken your trip, but two of the best audio books that I have listened to are The Help (ensemble narration - excellent) and To Kill a Mockingbird (Sissy Spacek *was* Scout). An oldie but a goodie was The Poisonwood Bible.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 31, 2015)

Glynda said:


> The Martian  Andy Weir



just finished this book myself, I found it to be outstanding!


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 31, 2015)

I am just finishing The Boston Girl and it is wonderful.   I really liked The Orphan Train too.  and I hear the Kitchen House is well worth reading too. the Nightingale was excellent too


----------



## Glynda (Sep 1, 2015)

*The Martian*



TUGBrian said:


> just finished this book myself, I found it to be outstanding!



We listened to it as we drove from SC to the Cape and it kept us on the edge of our seats.  The only problem I had is that I never learned the metric system! ARGH!

The Dog Stars by Peter Heller isn't quite as riveting but another survival story and quite good.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2015)

If you like historical fiction, Philippa Gregory's brand new book, The Taming of the Queen is excellent.  

It is a historical novel based on the life of Henry VIII's last wife, Kateryn Parr:  http://www.philippagregory.com/books/the-taming-of-the-queen


----------



## Dori (Sep 2, 2015)

I am a huge fan of John Grisham. I just finished The Confession, and loved it.

Dori


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 1, 2015)

I just finished X by Sue Grafton.    some reflections:  Kinsey has only two more mysteries to solve, and Kinsey is now pretty close to the age when she can take social security, will she retire or keep snooping around.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm obsessed by Outlander.  Having season 1 of the TV series is an added bonus, as it gives you a visual for characters.  The series is very well acted and beautifully shot.  It inspired me to go back and read all of the 8 Outlander books.  

I see that some didn't like Outlander, but I love the love story, wrapped around the historical fiction.  Everyone is entitled to their opinion.  So a vote a thumbs up for anything Outlander.


----------

